# NCE power districts



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Now that I'm about to bring my rolling stock in for the winter, I'm planning for what I want to do the first time the temp gets back above fifty degrees (well, I'm a Buffalo boy...whatdya 'spect???).

I'm going to add a second PB110 Power Station; I've already ordered the P1018 transformer (discontinued, very hard to find) so I want to plan what district is where. I have an eight-track holding yard (average about 10' long) and arrival, lead, work, RIP, etc., tracks. Let's say 150 feet total. The rest is the mainline, which is esstentially a 350 foot oval that passes by the yard only once (about 50 feet). I have two RDCs, three road engines and an S4 that will do the making and breaking of the trains. (My goal is to one day have enough rolling stock to warrant some sort of trainorder system.)

With six engines sitting in the yard whenever I turn on the NCE, how should I split up my two districts? Separate the mainline (350') and yard (150'), or just go 50/50? Any preference as to where the PSX-AR section is? That's just a rarely used section that can be used as a "wye" or to reverse a train on the mainline loop.

I have lots of time to think this thru, but I'd appreciate any opinions.

JackM


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, With that much power do you really need separate districts? Sounds like you have at least 20 amps. What is your total amperage? Do you use more than that with six trains running?

-Jim


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Jim - I currently have the entire layout running on one 10 amp supply. I'm under the impression that an engine just sitting there is going to use 2 amps (sound, lights, etc.). Six engines times two amps??? More, if it's starting to pull some cars, more still if uphill.

The idea of having a separate "district" is to get some of the load off of power supply #1. No?

JackM


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Jack...

How many trains run out on the mainline at a time?

This would be key to my thinking....

Yard locos idling use little current draw...

How much activity occurs in a yard? 

Larger loads are generated by Trains...on the main...
Not much combined load in a yard...

Any passing sidings on the main?

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds like the mainline is to make room for switching, where your attentions will be. I'd go 50-50
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

How many locos are running on the mainline at the same time?

In general, I like a separate 10 amp circuit for a yard, consider that you have one loco working the yard, and then you bring a consisted train into the yard with it's train. The amps can add up pretty quickly.

If you have locos idling with just sound, the decoders, if they are modern with type D amplifiers, won't draw much, under an amp, but remember, you will have lights and sound on locos just sitting, and what happens when you bring in a lighted passenger train?

I have a 10 car passenger train that draws 9.97 amps on my main grade. Bringing that train into the yard took about 7 amps... I will change the bulbs to LEDs in the cars, but 10 amps is not really all that much in large scale... note that Bridgeworks makes 25 amp DC supplies and people do buy them.

Greg

p.s. I do run DCC and I do have an NCE system and I do have 2 boosters.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for all your thoughts.

Not likely to have more than one train out on the main at any given time until the day I can afford to expand the layout. I have room for another 400-500 feet; at about $6/ft (SS) that's a few years away, if ever.

All six units have recent QSI or Phoenix sound and an NCE as needed. Most of the lights have been changed out to LEDs, but it does seem that six units sitting is quite a draw. That's why I'm leaning toward one district for the yard and the other for the main.

What makes me conflicted is the wiring of the main. Extreme ends of the mainline loop are about 250 apart (front and back of the house). Two trains max. shouldn't have to deal with much voltage loss???

JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack, to clarify, I asked how many locos on the main line, not trains... running 2 locos on a train will pull more than a single loco, not much more, but it will... of course grades and train length are the major factors.

Since you have DCC, you can run several at once, and many people do.

Voltage drop is dependent on feeder length and gauge, types and frequency of rail joiners/clamps, etc.

I made an 8 amp load that clips to the rails for me to check voltage drops. Again, it depends on grades, lengths of trains, etc.

If you give more details, I can give a more specific recommendation.

For example, I run long trains (45 cars or so on freights) have steep grades and stainless track. All of this made 10 gauge wire feeding every 30 feet or so necessary so that I did not notice voltage drops. I do run 2 trains at once normally and have a switchyard.

Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Greg - The basic idea is to get one train (two-engine consist) out there while I make another in the yard. There will be a point when both are out at the same time (one going out and the other coming in). So we're talking max four engines at any one time, brief though it would be.

Yard would usually have just the S4 making or breaking a train, but my train shed is "live" all the time. I own a total of six engines which are out there all summer long, so all six will be idling when I power up the NCE system. I have read that I can expect an average engine to use about 2 amps when just idling. Is that a good number for estimates?

My idea of a long train is 10-15 cars; I don't own much more than that yet, so trains aren't toooo long. Track is Sunset Valley SS; I'm in the process of replacing the track connectors with real clamps; need another dozen clamps to finish the conversion. Grades are vaguely in the 1% area, although I probably cheated a bit. I haven't measured much. Most feed wire is 14 guage.

Thanks!

JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Start with a single power district, but isolate the yard and wire with separate feeders. You can add a second booster later easily.

10 amps will be fine for now unless you have a lighted passenger train drawing 7 amps like I do.

Regards, Greg


----------

